

Build your product in public - whatupdave
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2014/04/21/build-product-public/

======
vanstee
Slightly unrelated, but ProductHunt, mentioned in the article and co-created
by the author, is really nice. It's very similar to the daily Github Explore
email but for new startups. I'd totally recommend it.

